# Photoshop practice pictures



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I have received Abode Photoshop Elements 8 today. :clap: Looks a bit daunting but with guidance from members here and the online tutorials I'm sure I'll get the hand of it. I must admit I haven't watched any tutorials yet, I have just been mucking about with some effects. So let's see any pictures with effects here and all open to feedback. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

themysterybidder said:


> I have received Abode Photoshop Elements 8 today. :clap: Looks a bit daunting but with guidance from members here and the online tutorials I'm sure I'll get the hand of it. I must admit I haven't watched any tutorials yet, I have just been mucking about with some effects. So let's see any pictures with effects here and all open to feedback. :thumbsup:


 Hi tmb.

Out of this group, I think the top and bottom ones are the best, I think the top one could be made in to a larger picture, very simplistic but very effective. However I also like the lume on the middle right one, again very effective with the black back ground. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Some effects on my avatar. :king:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Photoshopped pigeon. :thumbsup:


----------

